# Picked Up A Crazy Rare Seiko Out Of Hong Kong Today !



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Kind of Like the Seiko "Alien" model in function but not in size. This one is 44mm by 50mm and is a newer 1990s model driven by a V657.

Best reference I can find is that this particular model is a Seiko Alba aberration of a sort.

See here :

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.antiwatchman.com/watch.php%3FNUM%3DJ-2385&ei=CHUCTuWjCcfc0QHav8yrDg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=9&ved=0CD0Q7gEwCA&prev=/search%3Fq%3DSeiko%2BV657%2B6090%26hl%3Den%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:*%26prmd%3Divns

If anyone has more info, please post it in !!

In the meantime, here are the seller's pictures:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh my I like that! Never seen one, definitely want one.

Seiko's take on the PloProf perhaps?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

AbingtonLad said:


> Oh my I like that! Never seen one, definitely want one.
> 
> Seiko's take on the PloProf perhaps?


I would not say, "Perhaps"!

If it was only mechanical... very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

AbingtonLad said:


> Oh my I like that! Never seen one, definitely want one.
> 
> Seiko's take on the PloProf perhaps?


It's not as ugly as a PloProf h34r:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*Nothing's* as fugly as a PloProf









'cept maybe a skeletonised watch msl:

:weed: ldman:


----------



## jair1970 (Jun 6, 2011)

There was one similar on the Bay a while back that I watched go by. Seemed to lack interest for such an unusual watch and wasn't too expensive in the end. (c.Â£150 IIRC)

I like it. Nice purchase.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> Picked Up A Crazy Rare Seiko Out Of Hong Kong Today !
> 
> Kind of Like the Seiko "Alien" model in function but not in size.
> 
> This one is 44mm by 50mm and is a newer 1990s model driven by a V657.


Congratulations on winning it, Skip. :clap:

But a bit of a 'crazy' price for a V657, though, IMO. :shocking:

Still we've both paid crazy prices for Seiko's that we wanted badly, recently, eh ?


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks guys for the positive comments !

Two things hooked me on this one:

1) The unique pusher assembly ala "Alien" style of Lore.

2) The unique color combination of Maroon/black with red register/second hands and bold white minute/hour hands.

I shouldn't have any trouble reading this dial :sleep1: :sleep1:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> In the meantime, here are the seller's pictures:


To reiterate some of my thoughts I shared with you (by PM) before you bought it ....

As you can see from the case-back it's a V657-6090 - sales code for yours is APES0051.

Besides this dark grey-faced version, there was also yellow-dialled V657-6090 - APES0031.

I really do like the case / bezel / dial of your watch, but I'm not so sure about the 'wearability' with that pusher extension. 

Nor am I too keen on that 18mm strap. To me it looks too small, in proportion to the watch head.

The seller did state in his eBay listing description: 'Original Seiko Strap', but ....

I'm of the opinion that might be 'wordplay', and it may not be original to that watch. 

As I mentioned in my PM, I'd already gone through the Seiko parts list for your watch ....

in an effort to work out what exactly an original V657-6090 should comprise / look like.

As is sadly often the case, there appeared to be (two) lines of part detail missing from APES0051 BOM ....

and unfortunately there was no strap / bracelet p/n listed to verify whether that Seiko leather strap is original.

Yet in the parts list for the APES0031 version of V657-6090, it calls up a METAL BAND, p/n F0Y2AZ.

I reckon that your version should also be on that same presumably stainless steel bracelet ....

Not only that, but I reckon it would look so much better, and even more 'Aliens'-like. :grin:

I think you need to find an 18mm lug width stainless bracelet, that will blend nicely into the case.

I've had another look, but this is still the one I think might work best with that case:










It's a N.O.S. 1970's vintage Seiko Stelux - so would give more of a 'vintage look' to your V657, rather than 1990's.

I see someone's since bought one of the two the eBay seller had. You Skip ?


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Its a great looking watch and as with the ploprof the hidden beauty is in the at first ugly design which grows on you.

I like the ploprof myself a lot its got a realy strong standout design.

shame this isn;t an auto as already said just takes the edge of it a bit for me.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I reckon that your version should also be on that same presumably stainless steel bracelet ....
> 
> Not only that, but I reckon it would look so much better, and even more 'Aliens'-like. :grin:
> 
> I think you need to find an 18mm lug width stainless bracelet, that will blend nicely into the case.





watchking1 said:


> 2) The unique color combination of Maroon ....


But whatever you decide ....

Fer Chris'sake don't stick it on a Maroon NATO ! :bad:


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I bought one similar awhile back - it's an Alba case with a Seiko dial/movt

This will shed some more light

Seiko Alba

Regards

Derek


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Like I said ....



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I reckon that your version should also be on that same presumably stainless steel bracelet ....
> 
> Not only that, but I reckon it would look so much better, and even more 'Aliens'-like. :grin:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

LuvWatch said:


> I bought one similar awhile back - it's an Alba case with a Seiko dial/movt
> 
> This will shed some more light
> 
> Seiko Alba


Derek.

I'm not so sure that Skip's watch is necessarily a Seiko / Alba 'Franken', as yours was. 

There *is* such a thing as a *Seiko* V657-6090, which has remote pushers .... (or some other POS). :rofl2:










However, looking at the images in your SCWF 'Seiko-Alba' thread, I'm now sure that leather strap is wrong for it. :thumbsdown:

Edit: If you look closely at a couple of the photos, you can see the strap has been notched to fit the 18mm lug width. :butcher:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> As you can see from the case-back it's a V657-6090 - sales code for yours is *A*PES0051.
> 
> Besides this dark grey-faced version, there was also yellow-dialled V657-6090 - *A*PES0031.





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> There is such a thing as a Seiko V657-6090, which has remote pushers ....


I think I may led myself (and Skip) down the garden path, with an incorrect assumption. :think:

These product codes may be on Seiko Oceania's database, but does that necessarily make them Seiko products ? 

No. :no: Think about it. :umnik2:

What letter do almost all Seiko product codes begin with ? Answer *S* for Seiko: SKX007; SRP043K2, SAA093J, etc.

I reckon, in hindsight, that these are actually *A*lba product codes / parts lists for the V657-6090 - on Seiko's database.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh Oh


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> Best reference I can find is that this particular model is a *Seiko Alba* *aberration* of a sort.
> 
> See here : http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.antiwatchman.com/watch.php%3FNUM%3DJ-2385&ei=CHUCTuWjCcfc0QHav8yrDg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=9&ved=0CD0Q7gEwCA&prev=/search%3Fq%3DSeiko%2BV657%2B6090%26hl%3Den%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:*%26prmd%3Divns
> 
> ...


Seiko Alba *aberration* being a polite way of saying the F****** word, I presume, Skip. :huh:

Took me a while to figure out what it was, but not very long after Derek posted his link.

Yours is the same, but with the dial face / hands / movement out of a Seiko V657-7110, like this one:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350466235919&clk_rvr_id=242984959031#ht_2802wt_913 which sold for $62 on eBay last month.



















Note that the case-back on that V657-7110 is stamped with the word Seiko .... unlike the Alba V657-6090.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Seiko Alba *aberration* being a polite way of saying the F****** word, I presume, Skip. :huh:
> 
> Note that the case-back on that V657-7110 is stamped with the word Seiko .... unlike the Alba V657-6090.


It's back again. :groan: This time, minus leather strap, as eBay item # 370563732596 - or possibly this is the son of Franken(stein). 



> *RARE SPECIAL SHAPE SEIKO CHRONOGRAPH V657 QUARTZ MEN WATCH*























> *GENUINE RARE SPECIAL SHAPE SEIKO CHRONOGRAPH V657 QUARTZ MEN WATCH*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Currently at $42.99, with bids from 8 different bidders and still 19+ hours left to run. Careful how many beers you have tomorrow lunchtime. :wink2:


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

awesome, Giugiaro. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Currently at $42.99, with bids from 8 different bidders and still 19+ hours left to run.
> 
> Careful how many beers you have tomorrow lunchtime. :wink2:


I should have written: Careful how many beers you have tomorrow lunchtime - before dipping your toe in the 'Bay. :fear:

The auction just ended just a few moments ago: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370563732596 - sold for $96.00, after 18 bids.

Fell to that well-known (to me) eBay Seiko sniper 'Koolashaka007' :hunter: I wonder if he knows what he bought.


----------

